# Painless Birth



## Medic38572 (Aug 20, 2006)

Subject: Painless Birth

A married couple went to the hospital to have their baby delivered. Upon 

their arrival, the doctor said he had invented a new machine that would 
transfer a portion of the mother's labor pain to the father. 
He asked if they were willing to try it out. They were both very much in 
favor of it. The doctor set the pain transfer dial to 10% for starters, 
explaining that even 10% was probably more pain than the father had ever 
experienced before. But as the labor progressed, the husband felt fine and asked the doctor to go ahead and bump it up a notch. The doctor then adjusted the machine to 20% pain transfer. The husband was still feeling fine. The doctor checked the husband's blood pressure and was amazed at how well he was doing. At this point they decided to try for 50%. The husband continued to feel quite well. Since it was obviously helping out his wife considerably, the husband encouraged the doctor to transfer ALL the pain to him. The wife delivered a healthy baby with virtually no pain. She and her husband were ecstatic. 




















When they got home, the mailman was dead on their porch.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 20, 2006)

That was bad.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL...love it.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 20, 2006)

Finally someone got the Bast4*D!!!!

Bwahahaha!! I loved it! 

I would also like to point out, I have 5 children...... I didn't feel a thing during the birth of any of them.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2006)

DT4EMS said:
			
		

> I would also like to point out, I have 5 children...... I didn't feel a thing during the birth of any of them.


 

But have you noticed how frequent the Milk man cometh....


and Kip, the Mail Man is not SUPPOSED to have his "lunch hour" at your house.....


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 20, 2006)

yeah.... look here (scroll to post #3)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3302 

Bwahahaha!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't think it was right of me to take another shot at Kip and his "mail man", so I'm glad someone else did.


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice. Real nice!


----------

